# Jetta Jerks When Accelerating



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a 1999.5 Jetta. Automatic 2.0. I bought it used about a month ago, and lately it has been jerking when I start accelerating at a stop sign or stop light. It doesn't always do it, but it does it fairly often. Last night it jerked particularly hard at one instance, and was even jerking back and forth during a stop at a red light, which got me concerned. Is there anything I should check out first or something? Any ideas?


----------



## silvermine (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

check if the MAF is dirty


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

Do you feel like it's an engine problem or a transmision one?


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (cwcabrio)*

To be honest, I don't know much about cars so I really couldn't tell you.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

Does your instruments panel have a yellow light on (check engin light)?
Does your car has oil leaks (black spot on driveway)?
How's the idle, steady or shaky (when hot and when cold)?
How's the fuel consumption?
How's the power?
Any other concerns with it?


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (cwcabrio)*

I've never had the check engine light turn on. When I took it to the oil change, the guy told me it was leaking a bit of oil from the motor. He showed me a cap which he told me to replace, and mentioned something about accumulating moisture. The air filter also needs to be replaced. I will be replacing these things tomorrow. The car is quite steady when it's idle, except for last night when it was jerking during a red light. It was maybe around 20-25 degrees that night. I did recently replace the battery, so power is fine and I have not driven it long enough to see how the fuel consumption performs.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

I guess the air filter should do the trick.
If the temp outside was to low, I guess it could be the moisture of the air messing with the ignition of the air/fuel mix.
Is your car getting to normal operation temperature (temp gauge on middle)?


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (cwcabrio)*

Not sure about the temp gauge. Will go ahead and check it tomorrow.


----------



## Menschmaschine (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Drive a Jetta* »_I have a 1999.5 Jetta. Automatic 2.0. I bought it used about a month ago, and lately it has been jerking when I start accelerating at a stop sign or stop light. It doesn't always do it, but it does it fairly often. Last night it jerked particularly hard at one instance, and was even jerking back and forth during a stop at a red light, which got me concerned. Is there anything I should check out first or something? Any ideas?

I used to have those problems all the time.
OK for starters.
What RPM's are your gears shifting?
What is your transmission code? (pop the hood and look toward the bottom right of the engine bay. its down about halfway between the top of the engine and the ground. If it says 01M expect to change out a tranny for internal gear failure somewhere between 100k to 130k.
Do you lead foot it every now and then. It can actually help your car run better. Gets the carbon out of the engine and stirs up the internal tranny fluid.


----------



## Dmoneythegreat (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

you know i have that same problem with my 2.0 automatic....thinking its the transmission..


----------



## Crepesth (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif same thing's happening to me,
one shop told me it's my transmission
and tomorrow i'm bringing it to a guy who thinks i just need a flush.
I think, along with a few of my friends think it's the tranny.
time for new tranny and manual swap







or mk3 not sure yet.


----------



## #nine (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (caseygirl)*

I'd suggest looking into ignition wires first.


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

If you're driving at highway speeds and you immediately remove your foot from the gas, does the car jerk back and forth as it slows?


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (digraph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digraph* »_If you're driving at highway speeds and you immediately remove your foot from the gas, does the car jerk back and forth as it slows?

No, it does not. It runs quite smooth at faster speeds. It only jerks when accelerating.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

Maybe want to try a throttle body alignment (adaptation) with VAGCOM before ruling for bad tranny, since the battery has been replace recently.
Does the engine feels slow to respond to accelerator pedal?


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (cwcabrio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwcabrio* »_Maybe want to try a throttle body alignment (adaptation) with VAGCOM before ruling for bad tranny, since the battery has been replace recently.
Does the engine feels slow to respond to accelerator pedal?

The engine does feel slow to respond to the accelerator pedal. When stationary, or say 5-10 mph, and I press the acceleration pedal it sometimes doesn't move, so I have to step on it a little harder and it jerks, sometimes quite violently.
Also, how can I find someone that does VAGCOM? Dealership?


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Drive a Jetta* »_
No, it does not. It runs quite smooth at faster speeds. *It only jerks when accelerating*.

It's what mine did when using platinum+4 spark plugs, try basic oem plugs.


----------



## naptalene (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds similar to my issues which turned out to be a small hose popped off the intake manifold. Plopped it on and of we went







worth checking for that, my golf mk3 did the same once.


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (jorge r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jorge r* »_
It's what mine did when using platinum+4 spark plugs, try basic oem plugs.

Checked the spark plugs today and they are Bosch platinum +2. I figured replacing them is inexpensive enough. Will any OEM spark plugs from like O'Reilly's do?


_Modified by I Drive a Jetta at 3:20 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

I guess if 1999.5 your engine code is AEG then the correct spark plugs are NGK BKUR6ET-10 gaped at 0.040 in.
Keep posting results.


----------



## I Drive a Jetta (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (cwcabrio)*

Got the spark plugs, but how does one go about gapping plugs with triple electrodes?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

You don't. Throw 'em in.


----------



## MkIII4banger (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Jetta Jerks When Accelerating (I Drive a Jetta)*

yea bro that sounds like a transmission problem 2 me......u should swap 4 a manual tranny


----------

